# Need Some Help Please!?



## bigchris (Dec 22, 2003)

hi,

I've recently acquired this pocket stop watch and would appreciate some info on it, what it was for, when issued, value etc.

Any small bit of info would be nice!









Thanks

Chris


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

6b,is air Ministry(RAF)

Accurate to 1/10th of a second.

Foggy will know more


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Foggy will know more


Can't add a lot more other than

1) Issued in 1960.

2) Value is not a lot I'm afraid due to it not being much use to anyone. Nice as an issued piece for a collection, but value of only about Â£20 to Â£40.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Royal Artillery used to use them a lot.


----------

